# Taz and Boo



## jessika (Aug 11, 2013)

Meet my two monsters, Taz and Boo

This is Taz, my black and tan, the colour I wanted and accidently bought in a pet shop:









And Boo, he is a brown/Agouti colour and Taz's brother:








And his evil face:








And both of them enjoying their breakfast:


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Although it is only letting me see one of the pics (Internet sucks) the picture I do see is cute! Are you planning on getting them some female company? Lol


----------



## jessika (Aug 11, 2013)

No they are just pets, I never planned on breeding as they are my first Mice and I can only just manage these two, they are little monsters haha


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I see! But hey have a wee look at some cute baby photos and it just MIGHT. Change your mind. Lol


----------

